# diablo blanco



## rachelsreptiles (Dec 21, 2007)

if i breed a blazing blizzard to a raptor what are the chances of getting a diablo blanco


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

sorry -none
you would get albinos if same type ie tremper, /het blizzard/ het raptor, you would then have to breed the siblings back to each other to get a mixture of the above plus rev stripe, stripe,eclipse etc and only a very small percentage of diablo b, i think as low as 6/7 %


----------



## rachelsreptiles (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks for that i didn' think it could be as easy as that

Graeme


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

taken from Ron Trempers website:


*DIABLO** BLANCO* = The Diablo Blanco is a genetically patternless gecko with partial or complete red colored eyes. As in the Raptor morph there will be Snake-eyed Diablo Blancos, with one or more eyes being 50% solid red in color. and there will be geckos with two all red eyes, which will be called Diablo Blancos (DBs). The highest form of this morph is a solid white patternless gecko with two all red eyes. Some indivduals may have yellowish color on the body, which will be removed through the next generations of selective breedings. 


The “White Devil” is the result of crossing very white Tremper Albino "Blazing" Blizzard (BB) females with our best Raptor male and breeding those double het offspring together. It is not the result of crossing a pure BB with a pure BB and accidentally getting a variant of that morph with all red eyes. No BB has ever been produced with two all red eyes. I also introduced the genes for giant into the *Diablo Blanco* project, so many of these DBs will have above average size. The first pure DB with two all red eyes hatched in May 2006


----------

